# What do you guys think of Robert Wilson?



## AmericanGesamtkunstwerk (May 9, 2011)

stage director, associated with avant garde theater, has had quite a few opera jobs.

I first found him as a Tom Waits fan, reading about Black Rider, Wozzeck, and Alice (of which I love the albums).

these stills from his Lulu are very beautiful to me.

He was the original stage director on Glass' Einstein on the Beach.

I've read about his Lohengrin from the Met a couple decades ago. Does anyone have any information? i haven't been able to find much. i am DYING to see it or clips or stills. I read that he used lights and lighting as primary setpieces.

Does anyone have an opinion formed on this guy's work?


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm only familiar with his Gluck Alceste and Orfeo ed Euridice and I can honestly say all I can think of is blue and stylised gestures.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

I like him in principle more than I've actually enjoyed the productions I've seen. I'm all for stark simplicity and choreographed, stylized movement to lend the drama a kind of statuesque grandeur. But when it came right down to it, I found myself growing impatient during much of his _Alceste_. And his rather inflexible approach, no matter what he directs, seems even harder to sustain throughout a more contemporary, realistic opera like _Madama Butterfly_.


----------

